# Homelite Gasket kits



## greyheadedguy (Feb 17, 2006)

I have three plus Homelite leaf blowers both Vac-attack and Vac-attack II that I use prospecting. I am troubleshooting one and had one of the carborator to cylinder screw shear. The sheared screw riped up the gasket. Through the rest of the cleanup I found the exhaust gaskets broken. This one is a Vac-attack. What is the best source for gasket sets? And what is the best repair for the broken screw. I tried to use a screw extractor to no avail.

There really is gold in them there hills :thumbsup:


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.homelite.com/

If the screw extractor didnt work try using a drop of penetrant and try it again. IF still a no go, try super glue and an old screwdriver.


----------



## greyheadedguy (Feb 17, 2006)

The engines on these two Vac-attacks are Walbros with Zimma Carbs??? The numbers that I pulled off the carburaters are H41 over 9YA and the second one was alittle difficult to read it is either H41 over 86A or 8GA. Any help on where to get Carburetor kits and or exhaust gaskets? I tried getting fuel line for these Homelites and ended up having to pay $1.50 per foot. (seems high to me) How well does that black silcon rated up to 650 degrees work on exhaust? Can I use it in place of the broken gaskets?

The problem I am having with these two Vac-attacks is they drip gas from the carburaters when just sitting still. That why I figure bad gaskets in carbs. Am I close? Also spark plug is soaked, and won't start.

Help Please!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is a series number on your carburetor also, look around the carburetor body and see if any letters are stamped on it like "C1U".

Go to www.zamacarb.com and click on the "Service/Aftermarket" link, then go to Product Look UP. Choose C1U from the drop down list and then 41H and see if this breakdown looks like your carburetor.

Once you identify your carburetor and have the kit number, I can help you locate a kit. For the muffler gaskets, do you have your UT number off of your blowers? High Temp Silicone won't work on the exhaust, but you could cut gaskets from gasket material for them if gaskets cannot be located.

Ken


----------

